# اقتراحي



## The light of JC (10 نوفمبر 2011)

*مفكرتوش تعملوا لقاء مع الاستاد وحيد او رشيد او الدكتور هولي بابيل او شخصية مهمه ؟ علشان الاعضاء يستفيدوا​​​​​
انا اشوف في المنتديات التانيه بيعملوا لقائات مع شخصيات مهمه و اشوف في 
اعضاء هما اباء كهنه 


انا متأكد ان الكل هيستفيد خصوصاً في ناس حابة انها تلتقي او تسأل حاجه فرح تكون فرصة ان نعمل لقاء كل شهر مع شخصية مهمه خصوصاً طبعاً شخصيات  دينية مسيحية عشان محداش 
يقول ابو تريكه او ميسي او اوباما :a63:​​​​ ههههه ​
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 نوفمبر 2011)

*اقتراح جميل .... بس اللى حيدعو اى شخصية معروف لازم يكون يعرفه معرفة شخصية ... وممكن يفضل معانا لمدة محددة يجاوب فيها تساؤلات الأعضاء

نشوف رأى الأدارة .... *


----------



## The light of JC (10 نوفمبر 2011)

*صحيح , العضو الي هيبادر لازم يعمل اللقاء على اض الواقع و هيكون معاه اسئلتنا , من الافضل يكون مجموعة يعني اكتر من شخص علشان تكون زيارة باسم الموقع *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 نوفمبر 2011)

The light of JC قال:


> *صحيح , العضو الي هيبادر لازم يعمل اللقاء على اض الواقع و هيكون معاه اسئلتنا , من الافضل يكون مجموعة يعني اكتر من شخص علشان تكون زيارة باسم الموقع *​



*لأ مش تكون كده
الشخص ندعوه للتسجيل بالمنتدى باسمه الحقيقى ... ويكون هناك موضوع باسمه ... ويكون هناك حوار على مدى وقت محدد يحدده الضيف حسب ظروفه ..*


----------



## esambraveheart (10 نوفمبر 2011)

*يوميا.. نستضيف يسوع المسيح نفسه هنا ..و انا بصراحه باحب اسمع المواعظ و المحاضرات منه هو شخصيا و مباشرة ..مش من رشيد و لا هولي بايبل*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (10 نوفمبر 2011)

فكرة جميلة اتمنى التنفيذ


----------



## مسلم 1483 (10 نوفمبر 2011)

*فكرة حقا رائعة. ياريت الادارة توافق عليها لانه حلوه لو كل فترة يعملوا لقاء. *


----------



## The Antiochian (11 نوفمبر 2011)

*الرب معنا بيعرف رشيد ، بس ترك المنتدى من فترة*


----------



## My Rock (11 نوفمبر 2011)

الفكرة جيدة لكن لست متأكد من واقعية تنفيذها. فلا يوجد ضمان لنجاح عمل لقاء مع الاخ رشيد مثلاً.


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (11 نوفمبر 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *يوميا.. نستضيف يسوع المسيح نفسه هنا ..و انا بصراحه باحب اسمع المواعظ و المحاضرات منه هو شخصيا و مباشرة *​


 
*ازاي يعني؟*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 نوفمبر 2011)

My Rock قال:


> الفكرة جيدة لكن لست متأكد من واقعية تنفيذها. فلا يوجد ضمان لنجاح عمل لقاء مع الاخ رشيد مثلاً.



*معنا اشخاص لهم علاقات ببعض الشخصيات المميزة .... مش شرط رشيد ... نختار من لهم علاقات باعضاء المنتدى .... وانا ممكن احاول مع الانبا روفائيل مثلا ....*


----------

